# Timber Wolf Bandsaw Blade - Did I get a used blade for the price of a new one???



## Steve in VA (Sep 4, 2020)

I just received a blade I bought off Ebay (from a "Store" vs. Individual) that was sold as new. The listing had a drop down menu for all of the various options such as length, width, TPI, etc.

When I opened the box, I was a bit surprised to find just the blade. No packaging at all. The blade had a sticker attached to it with specs, but that's it. Upon examining the blade it appears to have many scratches along the length of the blade and there was even some fine sawdust. Not a material amount by any means, but when looking at the blade closely it was there.

I've never bought a Timber Wolf blade before. Is this how they are delivered? Are these scratches typical on Timber Wolf blades? Or, did I just pay for a used blade that was resharpened?

I'm trying to not jump to conclusions, but my gut says I got a used one. What do the experts and Timber Wolf users say?





View attachment 193028View attachment 193029


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2020)

@Mike1950 don't you use them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 4, 2020)

Appears used to me. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 4, 2020)

Tony said:


> @Mike1950 don't you use them?


Too spendy for me but sure looks used to me.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2020)

Definitely used.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 4, 2020)

As far as packaging, the blades come taped with just a piece of masking tape to keep it together during shipping. I don't think your blade has been used. The teeth are too sharp and even to have been used. Here is a picture of my TW blade. I've had it 6 months and it was still in the box until this picture was taken. They scratch real easy. 


 

The scratches on my blade are from the teeth rubbing on the band after it was welded and shipped. Your scratches look like they could have come from having a bundle of unwelded blades laying around, and then when they were being welded, one was pulled from the bunch and scratched by the teeth. 

Show a picture of the seam. 

I don't remember if I ever scratched any of the blades I've made up, but the TW blades do scratch fairly easily. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 5, 2020)

Thanks everyone, and I appreciate you taking the time to post a picture of yours Jerry. 

The vendor does have positive feedback on Ebay. I was just very surprised by the fact there was no packaging at all, scratches along the entire blade, and the sawdust was the real head scratcher. Having never bought this brand, I figured there would at least be a box or some other type of packaging like every other blade I've bought. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 5, 2020)

Steve, that sawdust you mention could actually be tooth scrapings from the inside of the box. Mine also has a dust on the left side of the blade in the picture. The glare doesn't show the dust on the whole thing. I got my blade from the local Tucson Woodcraft. I paid $40.25 for it. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2020)

I buy my blades in bulk- not individually packaged. I do not know your size @Nubsnstubs but $40 each. I pay about $18 for carbon 143" and 24 for resaw.


----------



## Tony (Sep 5, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> I buy my blades in bulk- not individually packaged. I do not know your size @Nubsnstubs but $40 each. I pay about $18 for carbon 143" and 24 for resaw.



How many do you buy at a time Mike? Do you get them locally?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 5, 2020)

Timberwolf blades got too expensive for me so I learned how to silver solder my own blades together from reels for about $6 to $7 each (for a 133” blades on a Jet 18” bandsaw). Bought my last three reels on eBay after finding some good deals.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 5, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> I buy my blades in bulk- not individually packaged. I do not know your size @Nubsnstubs but $40 each. I pay about $18 for carbon 143" and 24 for resaw.


I used to pay 12 bucks each at 4 or more. To help the local guy out, I usually ordered 12 at 104 1/2". Sometimes I'd get 6 at 3/8 3-4 tpi, and 1/2" at 3 tpi.
Then he got weird and disappeard for over a year. He still paid rent on his shop. He showed up one day, and everything was good for about one week. Then he sold the business to a complete idiot that knew absolutely nothing about sharpening and making or repairing blades. Before my falling out with the new guy, I ordered 6 - 3/8 x 111" with 3-4 tpi, and 6 - 1/2 x 111" with 3 tpi. His price was 310 for the 12 blades. About a week later, I discovered the 3/8 blades were actually 6 tpi. Ok, so I called and said that the 3/8" blades weren't right and I wanted the ones I ordered. About 2 days later, I decided to install one of the 1/2" blades on my Rikon saw. It was toooooo long. It had the proper tooth count, but 1/2" too long. I couldn't get it to tension. A couple days later, I took them back. I only had 11 of them because I forgot to take the one off the saw and agreed to eat that loss. I made him sign the reciept that showed that I'd paid cash for them and he had accepted 11 blades back. He got into his car, then got out and asked to see the reciept. I gave it to him and then he wrote on it, No Cash Refunds. He said nothing was wrong and got back into his car and left for lunch.
After trying to get in touch with him at his business location with no luck, he and his female hispanic partner have blacklisted me from their businesses. That same day, I went to the blade making location to get one of their business cards. The guy there didn't know I was blacklisted, and he asked in very bad English why have I not picked up the blades. I told him some were not the right tooth count, and they were the wrong size.. "They are 112", what you ordered," he said. "Oh Kay" I said and left.
I'm starting my suit against the guy Wednesday and hope the judge rules correctly, but I think this guy is gonna play the race card. That's my story because that's how it went down.......... Jerry (In Tucson)

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I used to pay 12 bucks each at 4 or more. To help the local guy out, I usually ordered 12 at 104 1/2". Sometimes I'd get 6 at 3/8 3-4 tpi, and 1/2" at 3 tpi.
> Then he got weird and disappeard for over a year. He still paid rent on his shop. He showed up one day, and everything was good for about one week. Then he sold the business to a complete idiot that knew absolutely nothing about sharpening and making or repairing blades. Before my falling out with the new guy, I ordered 6 - 3/8 x 111" with 3-4 tpi, and 6 - 1/2 x 111" with 3 tpi. His price was 310 for the 12 blades. About a week later, I discovered the 3/8 blades were actually 6 tpi. Ok, so I called and said that the 3/8" blades weren't right and I wanted the ones I ordered. About 2 days later, I decided to install one of the 1/2" blades on my Rikon saw. It was toooooo long. It had the proper tooth count, but 1/2" too long. I couldn't get it to tension. A couple days later, I took them back. I only had 11 of them because I forgot to take the one off the saw and agreed to eat that loss. I made him sign the reciept that showed that I'd paid cash for them and he had accepted 11 blades back. He got into his car, then got out and asked to see the reciept. I gave it to him and then he wrote on it, No Cash Refunds. He said nothing was wrong and got back into his car and left for lunch.
> After trying to get in touch with him at his business location with no luck, he and his female hispanic partner have blacklisted me from their businesses. That same day, I went to the blade making location to get one of their business cards. The guy there didn't know I was blacklisted, and he asked in very bad English why have I not picked up the blades. I told him some were not the right tooth count, and they were the wrong size.. "They are 112", what you ordered," he said. "Oh Kay" I said and left.
> I'm starting my suit against the guy Wednesday and hope the judge rules correctly, but I think this guy is gonna play the race card. That's my story because that's how it went down.......... Jerry (In Tucson)




Bummer. I go 25 miles east into idaho. Supercuts are located there, been in biz since 1965. buy 12 and get number 13 free. Never had a problem well except when I ordered 167 for my 165" Called them up- took them back they fixed- no charge.....


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 6, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> His price was 310 for the 12 blades.



Surprised to read that you don’t make up your own blade loops seeing how you like to make things out of metal. Have you tried it before and just found it worth the savings?

-Karl


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 7, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> Surprised to read that you don’t make up your own blade loops seeing how you like to make things out of metal. Have you tried it before and just found it worth the savings?
> 
> -Karl


I used to. Probably made about 40-50 blades while I was in the WW business. When I retired it, I used up the blades I had, and then started buying them from different local suppliers. They all retired, and left no one in Tucson to make up blades until this first guy I mentioned earlier started his saw sharpening service that included making blades. His business was next door to where my shop was years previously. Igot kicked out of that building. hehehe He was excellent at making up my designs for Turning tools, but dissappeared into Mexico for a year, returned and sold the business to an idiot. I'm thinking I'll probably start my making my own within the next year if I'm still alive.
My friend that has the welding shop and mill and lathe that I'm constantly appropriating has a band welder. it's tempermental. One day 2-3 good blades, and then crap after that. Several months later, a couple more good blades, then back to PMS. It's not worth the trouble when you have a business locally that will back up their work with replacements or repair. ...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 7, 2020)

Tony said:


> How many do you buy at a time Mike? Do you get them locally?


I buy 12 and get one free. it can be a combo of blades.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 7, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I used to. Probably made about 40-50 blades while I was in the WW business. When I retired it, I used up the blades I had, and then started buying them from different local suppliers. They all retired, and left no one in Tucson to make up blades until this first guy I mentioned earlier started his saw sharpening service that included making blades. His business was next door to where my shop was years previously. Igot kicked out of that building. hehehe He was excellent at making up my designs for Turning tools, but dissappeared into Mexico for a year, returned and sold the business to an idiot. I'm thinking I'll probably start my making my own within the next year if I'm still alive.
> My friend that has the welding shop and mill and lathe that I'm constantly appropriating has a band welder. it's tempermental. One day 2-3 good blades, and then crap after that. Several months later, a couple more good blades, then back to PMS. It's not worth the trouble when you have a business locally that will back up their work with replacements or repair. ...... Jerry (in Tucson)



I have pretty good luck brazing my own blades with silver solder and propane torch so I won’t buy them anymore. Not when I can make a new blade loop within a few minutes whenever one is needed for a 1/4th the cost. Thanks to several YouTube videos showing the brazing process.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 7, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> I have pretty good luck brazing my own blades with silver solder and propane torch so I won’t buy them anymore. Not when I can make a new blade loop within a few minutes whenever one is needed for a 1/4th the cost. Thanks to several YouTube videos showing the brazing process.


I watched a bunch of those videos last Thankgiving. Thought I'd probably do that after I sue this guy. I did purchase a carbide blade for that rikon I have. Curious if it will be any better than the other blades..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

